# DTG Viper Ghosting the print



## StaciaDeeFox (Feb 25, 2015)

Just had my printer refurbished. Got it back, it worked for a month. In the middle of an 85 shirt order it started "ghosting" the print in certain spots. 
I tried the following:
cleaning the encoder strip
cleaning and oiling the carriage
making sure the capping station was super clean as well as the wiper
blowing out the sensors 
adjusting the encoder belt tension
checking all software and computer options
checking graphic corruption possibility. 

Anyone have any idea?


----------

